# 1996 Maxima Underdrive Pulley Belt? Help



## nissanmaxima1 (Mar 22, 2011)

hello i am a new member and i am seeking help. i got an underdrive crankshaft pulley (ebay) and it came with no belt, i was told the stock will not fit. its is made by Edge Racing Sports. where do i get the belt? it willl need to be shorter than stock i am assuming but i dont know how short. any help is appreciate fellow nissan enthusiasts. :waving:


----------

